# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Azud El Grajal

## GRG

En el curso del Río Manzanares, entre los embalses de Santillana y de El Pardo, se encuentra el Azud de El Grajal, propiedad del Canal de Isabel II. Según fotos que he visto, cuando Santillana desembalsa, el valle se llena de agua y ésta alivia por los arcos de la pequeña presa.

----------

aberroncho (03-ene-2016),F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),frfmfrfm (02-ene-2016),Jonasino (03-ene-2016),Los terrines (07-ene-2016),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),sergi1907 (02-ene-2016),willi (03-ene-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Grg precioso lugar y fantástico debe ser visitarlo cuando está todo rebosando agua.
Un saludo.

----------


## GRG

Bastante más lleno que en las fotos que pase en enero, pero a mucha distancia de rebosar aun. Hasta que no desembalse Santillana...

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),HUESITO (14-may-2016),Jonasino (14-may-2016),Josito1969 (18-may-2016),Los terrines (13-may-2016),perdiguera (14-may-2016),willi (15-may-2016)

----------

